# Keeping even turf color on blend lawn



## mooch91 (May 5, 2019)

Hi all,

I've noticed this fall that my northern mix blend lawn is looking very "even" as growth has slowed down. That is color, though not deep green, is consistent throughout, including in areas where I've got known triv issues.

Wondering if there's something to trying to maintain this throughout the growing season as well. I'm suspecting that the more nitrogen I give, the more I push growth, the more it's causing the differences to stand out, making it look like a patchwork quilt of different shades of green.

Any thoughts on an* economical *way I can force this appearance during the growing season as well? I'd be willing to give up a little color and a little density if I could keep a consistent color. I suppose I could not fertilize at all until autumn, but I've noticed it still starts grow in different shades in the spring regardless any time I've tried that. I ask about economical because I manage about an acre and a half.

PGR maybe?

I do really suspect that those of us with triv issues have it as a result of feeding our lawns. Those who don't likely have it too, just a lot less noticeable because they don't push color and growth.

Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

PGR, sure.

But even more basic and fundamentally important are soil nutrient levels. Different grasses have different levels for their needs, so in a mix or blend, you can have a situation where you're slightly insufficient in one or two nutrients, leading to one component of the mixture not performing as well. I've been there.

There could be an insufficiency in K, Ca, or Mg, etc.

In early Spring it will be lighter green and different types will start growing at different times. No way around that. But it should even out around early June or earlier.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

1 app of AMP XC Enriched Pelletized Limestone 0.4Fe from siteone in spring and it will uniform color of the lawn even poa t will have deep green.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Kissfromnick said:


> 1 app of AMP XC Enriched Pelletized Limestone 0.4Fe from siteone in spring and it will uniform color of the lawn even poa t will have deep green.


If it needs Lime.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Green said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > 1 app of AMP XC Enriched Pelletized Limestone 0.4Fe from siteone in spring and it will uniform color of the lawn even poa t will have deep green.
> ...


If to apply on the maintenance rate it's will not adjust pH on lawn but it's real game changer on a color.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Kissfromnick said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Kissfromnick said:
> ...


Calcitic lime will raise the soil pH, regardless of application rate. In a soil pH above 7.0, this product will not be a good choice. It does have some chelated iron sources, but very expensive for just iron. Scott Green Max would be a better choice or just FAS or FEature.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

No more rain came. Just wind.

Soil temps were just barely 40 or higher this afternoon everywhere measured, including upper back (40).

One of my neighbors across the way (newest) did what is probably their final mow today (likely hadn't mowed in 2-3 weeks). Their no-mix is keeping very good color despite being on the North side, as are a few other lawns.

Mine is getting a little shaggy in the front; will rectify that later in the week. But it's nice to have the extra leaf surface to absorb more sunlight for the time being. No sense in rushing to trim it back when the weather is cold.


----------

